# Total n00b Qustion: How to pop the hood????



## ijanda (Mar 29, 2008)

I just purchased a 1993 740il BMW, and it is truly a beauty. However, I need to check some fluid levels, and for the life of me, I can't find the lever for the hood?!?!!??

The owner's manual was not with the car when I purchased it. I don't see a lever anywhere on the driver's side, or a button in the glove compartment. 

Sorry for such a noobish question, but how do I open the hood?

help please?


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

ijanda said:


> I just purchased a 1993 740il BMW, and it is truly a beauty. However, I need to check some fluid levels, and for the life of me, I can't find the lever for the hood?!?!!??
> 
> The owner's manual was not with the car when I purchased it. I don't see a lever anywhere on the driver's side, or a button in the glove compartment.
> 
> ...


It's on the drivers kick panel


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

its on the driver siide basically on the wall to the left. if u put ur hand on it and move it around u will feel a plastic like thing maybe about 2 inchs to 3 inchs big and u stick ur hands on the little grove and pull towards the rear of the car. this pops it off the lock. then u go to the front and in the grille there is a lever u pull up on while pulling the hood up.


----------



## AMBERROOT (Sep 20, 2007)

above post is correct, hoever, there is no latch in the front.... your hood opens from the windshield cowl (backwards from most of them out there.


----------

